# iWCA Web App version



## Suraimu (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys

I will open iWCA β ver.
http://iwca.jp/

please look by SmartPhone(iPhone or Android)

Im sorry if you have trouble.

Sinpei Araki


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice but quite slow.


----------



## shelley (Oct 19, 2012)

Works pretty well for me. I've bookmarked it on my phone so I can access it at competition venues without wifi.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 19, 2012)

It's not slow for me. Thanks!


----------



## tim (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice work! A few suggestions:
- You might want to use "Comps" as a short version for "Competitions" in the menu. That sounds more natural.
- At this competition: http://iwca.jp/competition/detail/competitionId/HessenOpen2012 under "Winners" there's no 3x3x3 BLD, even though that event exists further down.


----------



## Suraimu (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi tim

thanks your suggestions.

I fix them. ;D

Sinpei Araki.


----------



## Suraimu (Aug 29, 2014)

http://iwca.jp

I have updated iWCA
you can see a competition scramble (of course only done competition)
enjoy it


----------



## Prakhar (Dec 21, 2014)

how to see the compeition scrambles. I want to see the 2x2 final scrambles of Mathsoc Open 2014. I typed the url http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/MathSocOpen2014/eventId/222 but nothing happened


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Prakhar.

That is because the scrambles have not yet been provided from WCA. 
There is a possibility that the organizer did not submit those scrambles.

Please contact the organizer about that.

Sinpei Araki


----------

